# Excessive gas and belching



## Sookster (Apr 11, 2011)

So I brought Lola home yesterday and basically from the time that I first met her I noticed that she was belching and passing gas a lot. I am wondering if this could have something to do with stress, as she was dropped off at the rescue on Sunday and then I picked her up and brought her home yesterday. Is this something I should be concerned about? Is there anything I can do about it? 

She came from her first family eating IAMS, and was being transitioned to Natural Balance at the shelter. But they just sent me the Iams since she hadn't been there long enough to do a full transition. I am starting to transition her to Taste of the Wild now.


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Yesterday I seen your thread where you mentioned Iams food......I thought Oh Boy - GAS!!! LOL. I used that once years ago and my dogs had terrible gas! Once I changed their diet to a better kibble it went away. TOTW is a good brand. I don't recall having gas issues when my dogs ate that. Lola is adorable too.

When does she seem to be belching?


----------



## Sookster (Apr 11, 2011)

The belching isn't necessarily corresponding to when she is eating. She will be just sitting in the truck, or lying in my room and I will hear her belch. So it seems pretty random so far.


----------



## Apres Argent (Aug 9, 2010)

Could be stress. You could try a grain free food or raw.


----------



## Sookster (Apr 11, 2011)

Apres Argent said:


> Could be stress. You could try a grain free food or raw.


We are going grain free, I am transitioning her to Taste of the Wild now. I would love to do raw, but for the moment I live in an apartment and don't have enough freezer space. I just bought a house and will be moving next month. I hope to get a large freezer then, and start her on raw.


----------



## Apres Argent (Aug 9, 2010)

It may help to ad some pro bio's also, it will help replace any lost good bacteria
she has lost due to stress and all of her recent changes.


----------



## Sookster (Apr 11, 2011)

That's not a bad idea! I hadn't really thought of it, since I usually associate them with antibiotics or surgery or stuff, but the stress of all the sudden changes in her life has probably taken its toll on her digestive tract. I will pick some up and see if it helps.


----------



## Jessie's Mom (Mar 23, 2010)

sounds like my girl. belches at random times, regurgitates water, at random times, stomach gurgles, :doh: - geeez. so i now feed her mostly high quality canned food that is mostly protein becasue even good veggies give her gas. i add organ meats, beef, pork, or salmon (cooked), and prepared raw for variety. i add probiotics to her food and i am very careful about the quality and quantity of treats. it's been decided by her vets that this is just stress related. if she get's nervous (& doesn't show it - just like her human mom), it effects her stomach. her vets have also told me i could give her a 10mg pepcid if i see she belching more often and not wanting to eat.


----------

